

Show HN: Made this today, RankMyPlaylist.com - physcab
http://www.rankmyplaylist.com

======
dmact
You gotta let me see something before I have to sign up for an account. Top
lists, maybe?

------
pedalpete
What makes the 'best' playlist??

You need to explain more about what the site does. I have no idea how it is
shared, how I get my playlists into the site, etc. etc.

I'm not willing to just go down the path because it is there, you have to
interest me and lead me a bit.

